# [solved]k3b -> No CD/DVD writer found.

## white.rabbit

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem ich kann keine dvd's/cd's brennen, weil k3b mein Laufwerk  nicht findet.

ich kann zwar einige dvds mit /dev/sr0 mounten aber mit beschreiben ist da nix

```
scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N  PP02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
```

im kernel ist bei mir atapi/... nicht ausgewählt (ich weiss, dass ich es muss).

Welche Module im kernel soll ich denn im kernel aktivieren und soll ich die als module bzw in den kernel reinkompilieren?

Danke im voraus.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi white.rabbit,

Ich hab per metacrawler.de und der Suche nach deiner Bezeichnung für das Laufwerk und k3b, eine bestätigung gefunden das dein Laufwerk eigentlich funktionieren sollte.

Meine Vermutung wäre jetzt das du einfach nur k3b einmal als Root-Starten musst. Damals gab es da immer so einen "Einstellungs-Manager", den man als Root ausführen musste. Vor kurzem hab ich allerdings die Erfahung gemacht das das bei mir nicht mehr nötig war und alles von alleine eingerichtet wurde.

Probier einfach mal das von Hand nachzuholen, wenn du das Programm einmal als Root startest. Evt. empfielt es dir andere Pakete zu installeiren wie dvd+rw-tools oder so. Dann machst du das einfach und startest nochmal mit root.. wenn die Fehlermeldung weg ist, funktioniert vielleicht auch dein Brenner?

Genau hab ich mir die oben Genannte Seite nicht angeschaut, vielleicht findest du ja noch einen Hinweis wie derjenige seinen Brenner mit Gentoo ans laufen bekommen hat.

Grüße, Chris

----------

## s.hase

 *white.rabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N  PP02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
> 
> ...

 

Wie kommst Du auf den Trichter das Du da atapi Sachen auswählen musst? Da das Laufwerk ja anscheinend erkannt wird dürfte das überflüssig sein. Grund wird wahrscheinlich eher ein Rechte Problem sein. Du kannst einmal versuchen diesen "Einrichtungs-Manger" von k3b zu starten ("k3bsetup") falls er bei Dir noch existiert. Sonst mal prüfen ob Dein User in der Gruppe "cdrw" ist (eventuell auch "cdrom").

@ChrisJumper: "k3bsetup" ist in der aktuellen Version weggefallen.

----------

## white.rabbit

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Meine Vermutung wäre jetzt das du einfach nur k3b einmal als Root-Starten musst. Damals gab es da immer so einen "Einstellungs-Manager", den man als Root ausführen musste. Vor kurzem hab ich allerdings die Erfahung gemacht das das bei mir nicht mehr nötig war und alles von alleine eingerichtet wurde.
> ...

 

Hmm ich bin etwas platt, da in der Tat als root k3b den Brenner findet. Und wenn ich dann also user k3b nochmal starte ist alles beim alten, aber wenn ich den Brenner manuell eintrage (/dev/sr0) akzepiert er es nicht.

ach und ich bin auch in der Gruppe cdrw und cdrom.

Ich fummele noch etwas rum.

Danke für die Hilfe!

EDIT:

Rebootet und alles gehts! Danke für die Hilfe!!

Anscheinend hats es geholfen in dem ich k3b als root ausgeführt habe!

----------

